# Avance automatico en motos



## Frank Ane Ramos (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola a quien le pueda interesar, tengo una una muy pequeña moto, y como me gusta esto del control de la mecanica a traves de la electronica hago este tema.
Quisiera montar un circuito de avance automatico electronico, de forma mas o menos general de manera que se pueda ajustar segun el motor y quisiera ver ideas .
Gracias


----------



## thors (Ene 25, 2007)

deberias construir una pequeña computadora  atravez de microcontroladores para que sea pequeña y pueda solucionar las operaciones y tenga buena velocidad de lectura
un buen micro son las PIC 

lo demas son sensores necesarios para el razonamiento de lo que deseas

suerte


----------



## Francisco Sosa (Feb 13, 2007)

Frank Ane Ramos dijo:
			
		

> Hola a quien le pueda interesar, tengo una una muy pequeña moto, y como me gusta esto del control de la mecanica a traves de la electronica hago este tema.
> Quisiera montar un circuito de avance automatico electronico, de forma mas o menos general de manera que se pueda ajustar segun el motor y quisiera ver ideas .
> Gracias



Hola Frank
Escribeme mas adelante, creo que te puedo ayudar, necesitaras algunos transistores, resistewncias y capacitores, lo mas difícil es que tendrás que construir el sensor  de disparo.
Pero si tu moto tiene sensor magnético puede facilitarte la tarea.
Slds


----------



## Frank Ane Ramos (Feb 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos pero, la idea del pic thors, se me hace mas compleja pues esta moto no usa bateria, se alimenta de una especie de dinamo y es bastante sucia esta corriente.
Francisco cuando puedas me explicas mejor ello.
Gracias a todos y saludos


----------

